# Does a family dog protect you from an attack or threat?



## romysbaskets

I saw this video on youtube one day, about a girl in school who wanted to do a report on this subject. There are a lot of us who think our family dogs will protect us. In her video they use trained guard dogs with her and a guy pretending to attack and then a few dogs they do not state where they even came from but they are obviously not hers. These other dogs would not even stand by her. The man that helped her do the video, naturally trains guard dogs for a living.

We have three different dogs, all protective and all different breeds. Our Pug is as protective as our Aussi/sheltie mix. As a matter of fact, my son's dog will attack on command. This includes a person or animal. He also stops immediately on command just as fast. My son just played around with him as a pup, he learned this skill by accident. He growls and advances on anyone holding a weapon and will point at a gun. He will just as easily stop when told and come back if he advances towards a person. Not only do I feel our family pets will protect us from danger, I know ours will! Even my 22 lb dog who is the cutest little guy.... He is very protective.

Do you feel your family pet will protect you from danger or try or do you think a guard dog is the only type of dog that will? I am just curious as to what others think? It does not matter if you have a protective breed like a German Shepard, if it is your pet, same question.  I am asking because I think that you can get a protective dog on purpose which is great or your own family pet can also serve this purpose if needed. I am sure not all dogs will protect their owners but I am leaning towards the thinking that most of them will at least try.


----------



## vicker

I have had several very good dogs that were pets who would get very mean, very fast when they perceived that I was threatened. They were never trained in that way, but we're heavily praised after the fact.  
ETA: As a kid, most of my dogs were protective of us kids. It led to some misunderstandings, and the paying of a few doctor bills, but I think my folks were generally pleased with the dogs. The dogs I had when my children were kids did likewise. For that reason, I believe good dogs are particularly good about kids. They know, and seem pleased to take responsible action when the feel it is needed. Good dogs.


----------



## Shygal

My golden , IF he got off the couch when an intruder came in, would ask him to stay for dinner.
My dachshund on the other hand , would go after the intruder. Probably get punted across the floor, but he would for sure protect us.


----------



## mekasmom

I think the Anatolian/GP would. The little chihuahuas would mostly run except for the Fawn colored one. She is nasty and tries to bite anyone, but at her size it doesn't mean anything. I don't think of the the purebred GPs we have had would hurt anyone. They like people too much.


----------



## vicker

Shy, it might surprise you. The mutt I had when the kids were small was a big cinnamon colored fellow. I always thought he had golden in him, just way bigger. He had that retriever look and was just as gentle as could be. Never showed any sign of aggression. I was surprised when a fellow I stopped to help on the highway turned out to be drunk and belligerent. When he came toward me, the dog actually grabbed him by the crotch of his pants! Lol! Later, when the kids came along, he followed and headed them when they were in the yard. Wouldn't let them near the hog pen. He jumped in for me another time when I came upon a pack of feral dogs in the dark one night. You might be surprised. Then, again, the big male mutt I have now looks scary as heck, but I'm pretty sure he would just wag his tail.  you never know though till something happens. Thankfully nothing has happened. I like to live on less adrenalin these days. :I


----------



## JasoninMN

Would my current dogs protect me? Probably not, the house absolutely not, they don't even bark at strangers. One would certainly stand his ground and bite if you got on his bad side and he felt threatened. Of the dogs in my past our collie/shepherd bit a few people that entered the garage when the dog was shut and my Rott and American bulldog were both tested so I know they would.

A lot of people put too much faith in their dogs or misinterpret their behaviors. The only way to know for sure it to test them. Usually the dog putting on the biggest threat displays is doing it because its scared. 

A person can get past any dog if they want too. Multiples can make it a little harder.


----------



## Raeven

I always thought my scary-looking, 120 lb. German shepherd was a cream puff in disguise. His appearance is very unsettling, but he is truly the gentlest creature I've ever known.

Then one night some good friends asked if they could camp on my property overnight. They knew the dog very well, looked after him if I went out of town. Around 3 a.m., one of the women approached the house to come in and use the loo. Cream Puff came unstuck and would not let her near the house. She decided to use a convenient bush instead. He didn't attack, but she was certain he would have if she had pushed it.

The dachshund makes a bit of fuss but loves people. He'd lead them right to the family jewels for no more than a pat on the head.

The border collie is hyper-vigilant. He's always the first to know when something is amiss around here. I pay attention to him.


----------



## romysbaskets

We are lucky I guess since all three of our dogs rush to the door, bark and stand at attention, to await what is coming through. They step in front of us and we are not permitted to even open the door wide without sniffing going on. They do not bite but everyone steps back. LOL There is not a mouse, rat or bunny allowed on my property, better then having cats...of course I do like them but do not need them with these kind of dogs. One of our dogs takes great exception to planes overhead. We always crack up and let him out the door to look up and bark at them, growling quite angrily. We think he does not like the noise as it is so quiet here. 

We had a St Bernard adopted as a 3 yr old and completely untrained or housebroken, boy that was fun but he sure learned fast. On day my son was picked up by a stranger to the dog while playing in our yard on the swing set. It was his new teacher who came by that had not been at our home before. I was in the house and he just picked up my son (this is not something I would have encouraged in the first place). As he saw the big dog advance, he set down our son and our dog put that man down on the ground by the throat in one leap and did not even break the skin. I heard a yell and came running out the door. With one word, that dog let him up immediately, unhurt. The man thought he was the coolest dog and told us he was completely unhurt. He also said he should not have picked up our son. He just thought he was so cute..yes our son was darling at that age. Alexander did not live to make it to his 10th birthday, always a gentle giant but the few times he felt so inclined, he showed a deep protective instinct. We have had other incidents involving completely different breeds of dogs. Usually we have always had a couple or three dogs. At that time he was our only dog and unless someone had a weapon, no one got past Alexander the great! How we miss him!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Sad about Alexander  I adopted an adult dog myself, and "Sam" sure turned out to be an incredible surprise...

It had been a few years since our dog had died, and I felt it was now time to get another one. I wanted to get an Invisible Fence (we have just under 7 acres), so I checked Craigslist and found one. Out of sheer curiosity, I checked the pet section, and saw a picture of a Lab mix, and KNEW he was the dog (!!!). Picture a Black dog who looks like a Lab, with floppy ears, and big gentle brown eyes, and this was the dog. I emailed the Owner immediately and got a response the following morning. She invited me to come out and meet Sam, also to interview me, as they wanted him to get a good new Owner. 

As I walked through the front door, Sam just about knocked me over, just instantly was drawn to me. The Owner was very surprised, but I explained to her that most animals just love me for some reason, so that wasn't unusual. It turns out they had two dogs, but the other one died. Sam was taking it hard, in addition, also now not having acreage to roam (tiny little backyard in the city). The Owner's husband didn't like Sam, but she and her children loved him. She showed me her backyard, full of craters Sam had dug. I was told he was petrified of water, needed to be in a fenced yard, and needed to be on a leash when walked. It was mutually decided I could have Sam and that is when the DH came home. I could see how much he disliked Sam... The DH put Sam on a leash, told me he would walk me to the car & put him in for me. The guy was very polite to me, but I knew he had abused the dog (felt it).

Even after being told all this, even realizing the dog was abused, I just HAD TO take Sam home. When I opened the hatch back of my PT, Sam readily leaped right in (?). The DH looked shocked. Sam looked incredibly happy, so I closed the hatch, and proceeded to drive home. He was a little nervous but calmed down and I had no issues. When I let him out of the car, he walked along side me. I brought him to the backyard, where he ran right up to my DH, who was incredulous (surprise for him). Only comment, "Lori, he is a little small isn't he?" Sam is a medium sized dog, was a little thin at 55#s...

First walk, we let him off the leash in the forest. We come up to some boulders... Sam stopped dead in his tracks, and then bolted back up the trail. We found him at home, waiting patiently for us. He was also scared of fallen logs (?), water and especially the hose, refused to get in the back of the truck, and flinched when his head was petted. That was three years ago...

Sam now weighs 70#s, love us both, doesn't flinch when petted, is no longer scared of boulders, logs, but still nervous about the hose. I have gone swimming with him and he acts very normal around bodies of water. In fact, he rides in our little pram, then stands on the shelf my DH made for our 21 ft Glasply, while it is up on plane (!). He will jump into the truck, too. We clocked him running 35mph, couldn't believe how fast he was! Sam stays home and in the cleared area of our property, without fencing. He guards our chickens & cats, never harms them. When we had bunnies, he guarded them, too. Guarding us?

Sam proclaimed himself the protective watchdog the moment I brought him home. No one, and I mean, no one, gets past that dog! He will alert us when any one comes down our driveway, whether he knows that person or not. Sam will continue to bark until we appear and acknowledge the person (s) is/are safe. I have seen Sam, yet just weighing 70#s, flip a 120# dog on its back, due to being a "threat" to his chickens! Numerous time he has run off one and even two dogs at once, just for "staring through the fence at his chickens." While visiting a nearby neighbor, I found out just how protective Sam is of me. 

I was standing near DH, talking with the neighbor, when their large Black Lab (beautiful purebreed) made a sudden move towards me. This dog was just wanting to "love me," but Sam just saw the sudden move. I couldn't believe my eyes. Sam went sailing out of the back of our truck and flat went for "Remington!" He knocked that dog away from me, and I had to pull him back. Remington also weighs over 100#s... 

Another time, my DS had a friend come over (DS was staying with us temporarily and Sam absolutely loves him). The friend, got out of his vehicle, and started walking towards our front entry door. Sam began barking ferociously, placed himself in front of Friend, and backed up very slowly, baring his teeth. DS heard the commotion, came out of our travel trailer (where he was sleeping), and told Josh to back up fast. Friend took another step, and DS told him to stop immediately, and look at Sam closely. Friend stopped and told my DS that Sam wouldn't hurt him. DS told me shortly after this that Sam was in serious attack mode. DS had to call him off of his friend! We find out shortly after this that this friend was on drugs and had some altercations (violence involved). I think Sam knew something...

When I walk Sam, he doesn't let strangers get near me. I wouldn't trade my 9 yr old protective Sam for any other dog. Funny thing... Sam looks harmless and loveable; he is a very deceptive looking dog!


----------



## Haven

A dog will bark. Barking will hopefully make an intruder move on to an easier target, even if it is a 5 lb dog.

It takes 2 seconds for a bullet to kill a top level protection trained dog.

It takes a certain amount of courage/sharpness/drive for a dog to stand off against a grown adult and actually try to be a manstopper without backing down when push comes to shove. Most dogs know how to put on a good show, but will turn tail and run when pushed.


----------



## wendle

I doubt either of my livestock guardian dogs would since they live with the sheep. They might bark at humans who bother the sheep, but tend to be more worried about 4 legged predators. A couple of my border collies who live in the home with me probably would at least bark. My daughter's Min Pin mix would without a doubt.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

I have two indoor pet dogs. A 6 year old mutt ~shepherd cross of some type(So-chee) and a 1 1/2 year old rottweiler(Bear). Bear (the Rot) is still in training to be a good house pet so he is still being leashed to the foot of the bed at night, So-chee (the mutt) has free run of the house at night.

So the other night my husband came home late after I had gone to bed. So-chee (mutt) did her tearing through the house barking and telling everyone there is a big scary dog in the house. Good Dog! Bear (the rottweiler) sat up and growled....very quietly under his breath. I couldn't see anything of that black dog but his gleaming eyes in the dark cuz I knew where he was and cuz I could follow the quiet growling sound. No way I was getting out of the bed....I was afraid Bear would confuse me with the intruder he was obviously quietly waiting to get close enough! Scary sounding sinister little hissing growl he has! A couple minuites later before hubby even got back close to the bedroom Bear must have heard his voice or something and he turned back into his big silly dufus self trying to sneak onto the bed when he knows he belongs on his bed in the floor!

I don't know about So-chee actually protecting me....she might be all bark and threat (pretty scary threat there too....my son swears her teeth glow in the dark if you come home too late at night!)....But I'm pretty sure no one Bear don't know better be coming into my bedroom at night unless they want a surprise rottweiler to the face!


----------



## pancho

I have owned pet dogs, guard dogs, and personal protection dogs.
The personal protection dogs without a doubt would protect as that was their job.
Most of the guard dogs would do the same but some were better at it than others. 
Most of the pet dogs would protect but some just didn't have the ability to do much.

It would depend on what a person thought a dog should do to defend them. Some think looking mean is enough. Some think barking is enough. Some think a dog should attack. And a few think a dog should defend them until death.


----------



## where I want to

Well- I doubt that any of my dogs would protect a stranger, which is what the girl in the video was really proving. I wish people would think logically.
But I have had a dog who went after a man who "sneaked" up behind me. It was the meter reader, who had shown up on a Saturday, which I didn't know they did, and came into the yard when I was out there with Molly. I had my back to him and didn't see him. I stopped her just a couple of feet from her serious run at him from the other side of the yard. 
But I doubt she would have done anything if I hadn't been there. She didn't "protect" the house, only me.
The other dogs I've had would have probably not attacked, just milled around barking trying to decide what to do. But that has it's benefits too.


----------



## MJsLady

When I was about 9 I had a Chihuahua. Cute as a button.
He took on a german shepherd that was advancing on me growling. (We were in an alley behind a laundromat and I was taking out trash)
He lit into that big dog and sent it running.

He also took on "friends" who were cruel to me. 

Mom always praised him and he got a treat when he stood up for me.


----------



## Ruralnurse

Growing up we had a few St. Bernards and all but one was very protective of us kids. One was a StB/German Sheppard cross. Pepper was an amazing kids dog. She would protect all kids. In fact if all the neighbor kids were in our yard playing (we had a huge yard so it was always where the neighbor kids came) the parents had to go to the side door of the house, go in and then call the kid inside to have him/her leave. Pepper would not allow ANYONE in our yard to remove any child. None of the parents minded because they knew the kids were safe. 

When we got chickens she would lay in the brooder (it was huge, everything my dad did was huge) with these tiny baby chicks and let them snuggle up to her. She once caught a tiny wild bunny and brought it up to the porch. She dropped it in front of me and it was soaked with dog slobber but not a scratch on it. 

I think she was so maternal and if it was a kid or a chick or a bunny they were her babies. She lived to 16 which is pretty good for a big dog. I have never had another dog like her. We do have a couple of mini dachshunds and one of them is extremely protective of my 5 year old son. His older brother can't wrestle with him or she will attack. She does not care if anyone else does and none of the other dogs care, just her.

If we ever get a big dog again, I would look for a St. B or a cross.

Ruralnurse


----------



## ChristieAcres

Haven said:


> A dog will bark. Barking will hopefully make an intruder move on to an easier target, even if it is a 5 lb dog.
> 
> It takes 2 seconds for a bullet to kill a top level protection trained dog.
> 
> It takes a certain amount of courage/sharpness/drive for a dog to stand off against a grown adult and actually try to be a manstopper without backing down when push comes to shove. Most dogs know how to put on a good show, but will turn tail and run when pushed.


Good point to make if some are expecting their dogs to save them from intruders :umno: 

I am very pleased our dog is an alert watchdog, without being trained. However, there is absolutely no way I would rely on him to protect me. His only job is to sound the alarm and he is only the 1st alarm BTW... I figure something is going on out there, my job is to protect HIM! I don't consider it a good thing, but our Sam doesn't back down until we make him...


----------



## DaniR1968

I think dogs can truly sense when we are in danger or if someone is a danger. A person pretending to attack would not give that same feeling or whatever off that would make a dog go on alert. It's how dogs know when people are just playing rough. Some don't but others really do just KNOW. 

I think they also know when it's okay for someone to come over or in your house and when it's not. For my doberman, Cassy, if an adult invites someone in, it's okay and she is your best friend. My husband thought she was useless as a guard dog because she was so friendly. We've had a couple of occasions where she proved him wrong. 

One time he brought a friend home from work. DH came in and Cassy was asleep on the couch. DH made it into another room when the friend walked in and called out. Cassy came roaring off the couch. Once DH called out to her, she went back to her lovable self.

Another occasion, my son, who was home alone and 12 at the time, opened the door when someone knocked. Cassy put herself in front of him and growled at my son's scout master, who was the person at the door. 

The other doberman I wouldn't count on! LOL I think she might run away while barking. LOL

The 8 month old GP mix? Don't know yet. She's still not all the way cooked. Right now she is super friendly with people. Hopefully we never have to find out.


----------



## Ross

Will my border collie protect me and my family? ound::rotfl:
:hysterical: :umno:


----------



## Pops2

most people misinterpret their dog's body language. i've seen a couple of people w/ their dogs standing behind them putting on a crazy threat display. then they talk about how protective the dog is. if it's being protective, why is it standing BEHIND you?

most dogs will bite if they feel cornered, like if they are locked in a laundry room & someone tries to come in through the garage.
a lot of dogs will nip or bite a threat from behind.
some dogs will nip or bite face to face.
very few will continue to fight after taking just one hard hit or kick.
even fewer will take a bad beating before quitting.
fewest of all are the ones that will fight to the death to protect home or family.

any given dog will reach different levels depending on where & who it is protecting


----------



## pancho

Pops2 said:


> most people misinterpret their dog's body language. i've seen a couple of people w/ their dogs standing behind them putting on a crazy threat display. then they talk about how protective the dog is. if it's being protective, why is it standing BEHIND you?
> 
> most dogs will bite if they feel cornered, like if they are locked in a laundry room & someone tries to come in through the garage.
> a lot of dogs will nip or bite a threat from behind.
> some dogs will nip or bite face to face.
> very few will continue to fight after taking just one hard hit or kick.
> even fewer will take a bad beating before quitting.
> fewest of all are the ones that will fight to the death to protect home or family.
> 
> any given dog will reach different levels depending on where & who it is protecting


I agree.
Most dogs are more show than go.
Most breeds are not bred for protection. Even those that are have very few that will protect.

I always looked out for those dogs that didn't bark and growl.
Those who just stood there and looked straight at you.


----------



## Pops2

Pancho
there is a reason the Dutch added APBT into their dutch sheperd & malinois KNPV/working lines
also important to note that when they were doing this the APBT itself was banned in the netherlands


----------



## pancho

Pops2 said:


> Pancho
> there is a reason the Dutch added APBT into their dutch sheperd & malinois KNPV/working lines
> also important to note that when they were doing this the APBT itself was banned in the netherlands


They have been added to several breeds. Mostly to correct poor breeding habits. Sometimes to add that little spark many breeds need.


----------



## where I want to

You never can tell about a dog though. I had a chocolate lab that I thought of a real pansy- her thought was I was there to protect her, not the opposite.
But one time I left my truck with her in the driver's seat when someone decided they needed to move my truck. When I came back, he was standing back from the door with the dog doing one of those fluttery-lip snarls. Everytime he took a step forward, she didn't turn her head, still sitting there, but rolled her eyes to look at him and her lip fluttered back to show her teeth. 
I guess she felt I was in charge of myself but she was in charge of the truck.


----------



## Chief Cook

Of all the dogs that DH and I have had over the last 30 years there has been only one hound that I knew I could count on in a tight spot. I cannot say his name, I did not name him, cause it truely was not pc. He was a very dark brindle Plott hound. I just loved him. My FIL brought him to us. I was standing there just loving on this hound and he was licking my face and trying to get out of the truck. I asked "Why would anyone get rid of such a wonderful dog?" "He bites." was the answere! I loved walking with this hound, as he never pulled or jerked on me. I found out that he would step between me and anyone that came up to me. A pumper once told me that he hoped I never got hurt on one of my walks, cause there was no way he would step out of his truck with my dog watching him!! That dog was a great bear hunting hound and I have fond memories of using him for a pillow one day while waiting on the other hunters to catch up. He had such a brave heart and was loyal no end. I still miss that dog when I am alone out here, or when if feels like something hinky is going on around here.


----------



## ChristieAcres

pancho said:


> I agree.
> Most dogs are more show than go.
> Most breeds are not bred for protection. *Even those that are have very few that will protect.*
> 
> I always looked out for those dogs that didn't bark and growl.
> Those who just stood there and looked straight at you.


Curious why you feel this way. All my life, we had dogs who would step in front of us, not stand behind us, and very few would ever back down until we told them to! Our Sam is the most unusual, as he looks adorable, sweet, and he always gets a lot of attention in public. Few would likely be able to tell what he can do. Recently, a guy with a lot of experience with training, told us we had a dog no one should mess with. 

There are incredibly vicious dogs who will attack without barking (I got attacked once, but I won by delivering a very hard fast kick to his head). However, there are plenty who will bark first, warn the stranger, even give them a little room for an out, then attack if the stranger doesn't back down and leave. I get a kick out of the UPS Delivery Person. He comes down the driveway, and Sam knows him. Every time, Sam barks, but he is wagging his tail, as he knows his "friend" will give him a dog biscuit. He doesn't discriminate, but alerts us by barking at friends, family, and strangers. The way he barks is different at strangers, and there is no tail wagging.

Like many who have posted, can't judge a book by a cover, and even though I appreciate our dog being protective, I don't expect him to do more than alert us to danger. It sounds like a lot of folks posting have great watchdogs in all sizes who do just that!


----------



## Pops2

lorichristie said:


> Curious why you feel this way. All my life, we had dogs who would step in front of us, not stand behind us, and very few would ever back down until we told them to! Our Sam is the most unusual, as he looks adorable, sweet, and he always gets a lot of attention in public. Few would likely be able to tell what he can do. Recently, a guy with a lot of experience with training, told us we had a dog no one should mess with.
> 
> There are incredibly vicious dogs who will attack without barking (I got attacked once, but I won by delivering a very hard fast kick to his head). However, there are plenty who will bark first, warn the stranger, even give them a little room for an out, then attack if the stranger doesn't back down and leave. I get a kick out of the UPS Delivery Person. He comes down the driveway, and Sam knows him. Every time, Sam barks, but he is wagging his tail, as he knows his "friend" will give him a dog biscuit. He doesn't discriminate, but alerts us by barking at friends, family, and strangers. The way he barks is different at strangers, and there is no tail wagging.
> 
> Like many who have posted, can't judge a book by a cover, and even though I appreciate our dog being protective, I don't expect him to do more than alert us to danger. It sounds like a lot of folks posting have great watchdogs in all sizes who do just that!


just because a dog steps in front doesn't mean it really is willing to engage or that it will stay engaged in the face aof a strong attack. fact is most dogs will quit pretty fast. it's just good that most people are too afraid of a dog to actually take the fight to them.


----------



## Haven

Pops2 said:


> just because a dog steps in front doesn't mean it really is willing to engage or that it will stay engaged in the face aof a strong attack. fact is most dogs will quit pretty fast. it's just good that most people are too afraid of a dog to actually take the fight to them.


This is so true. I have seen many dogs put on the most viscious display in front of it's owner, but the root of the display is fear-based. The moment the dog is engaged with the person it is confronting, it will cower and wet itself in a split second.

Most people don't realise this because they only ever see the display, they never witness any attempt from the person to actually engage contact with the dog.


----------



## pancho

lorichristie said:


> Curious why you feel this way. All my life, we had dogs who would step in front of us, not stand behind us, and very few would ever back down until we told them to! Our Sam is the most unusual, as he looks adorable, sweet, and he always gets a lot of attention in public. Few would likely be able to tell what he can do. Recently, a guy with a lot of experience with training, told us we had a dog no one should mess with.
> 
> There are incredibly vicious dogs who will attack without barking (I got attacked once, but I won by delivering a very hard fast kick to his head). However, there are plenty who will bark first, warn the stranger, even give them a little room for an out, then attack if the stranger doesn't back down and leave. I get a kick out of the UPS Delivery Person. He comes down the driveway, and Sam knows him. Every time, Sam barks, but he is wagging his tail, as he knows his "friend" will give him a dog biscuit. He doesn't discriminate, but alerts us by barking at friends, family, and strangers. The way he barks is different at strangers, and there is no tail wagging.
> 
> Like many who have posted, can't judge a book by a cover, and even though I appreciate our dog being protective, I don't expect him to do more than alert us to danger. It sounds like a lot of folks posting have great watchdogs in all sizes who do just that!


Just my 50 something years raising, training, and judging dogs.
Unless your dog has proven he will attack there is a better chance he will not.
Just about any dog will try to bluff. Barking and growling is a bluff tactic. If that works they won't have to back up the bluff. If it don't work they more than likely harrass but will not attack. When a dog is not bluffing there is no need for a bark or growl.
Please don't mistake a bite or nip with an attack. If the person they attack is still on their feet that is not an attack.


----------



## vicker

The ones that I have had, and witnessed didn't put on a show, unless chewing arms and legs up is a display of sorts. I guess I'm just lucky to have known some good dedicated and dependable dogs. I really don't think they were the exception to the rule.


----------



## NickieL

Mine doesn't put a show on. If someone approaches he does not like, he will wait till they are close then lunge....he does this only with men. He puts a show on for everyone else.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Pops2 said:


> just because a dog steps in front doesn't mean it really is willing to engage or that it will stay engaged in the face aof a strong attack. fact is most dogs will quit pretty fast. it's just good that most people are too afraid of a dog to actually take the fight to them.


Actually, Sam has taken down dogs that outweigh him by 50#s and had them by the throat (he had to be called off). Are you telling me he would back down to a human after taking down much larger dogs like this? I saw him get snapped on the nose by my DH's mean nephew, and Sam quickly had that kids arm in his jaws, didn't bite through the skin, but gave him a warning. He was about to leap at my DS's friend, when my DS told his friend to back off, and he called Sam "down." Also, does it sound like my dog is gutless to come sailing out of the back of a pickup, flat knock a 120# dog away from me. This was right next to the dog's owner, by two other men, and my husband included. Not only did I have to call him down, but I had to grab him by the collar to pull him away from the other dog. He has also faced off with coyotes, and we found the evidence of what he did to a few of them. Sam is an alpha, deceptively one. Here, I will put it in BOLD:

*I do not, never have, and never will expect my dog to protect me. The fact he is a great watchdog is ALL I want from him. When danger presents itself, we are armed, and fully capable of defending him (assuming he wasn't shot already, so heading that off at the pass).* 

On our grandparents ranch, we had a number of dogs, all protective brave dogs who had to be very tough (some tangled with wolves...). All were taken hunting, too. They were relied upon to protect the sheep, goats, and cattle from predators. Grandpa was an ex LEO, who was very accurate with a firearm, so the dogs really only needed to alert him to danger. He had to occasionally deal with illegal hunting on his property and other trespassers. 

Since there are dogs out there, who can be dangerous, folks would do well not to assume they will back down. I don't think that is good advice to give people (stating most will back down). Unless you know for sure, it is wise to assume a dog of any real size can do great harm. That all said, I believe you don't push your luck with any dog, but if push comes to shove, you fight with all your worth. I was taught as a child to cover my throat with one arm, kick with my dominant leg as hard and fast as I could, use my remaining fist, and anything else I could as a weapon (if I had a weapon to use). That saved me from a lunging vicious dog. Am I afraid of dogs? Of course not. If a dog was coming at me, I would either shoot it or use another weapon on it. I am never without something on my person...


----------



## okiemom

what is it about dogs being able to tell if somone is on drugs. I had a great aussie. loved everyone. nearly bit one guy putting up a carport because he tried to pet her, and she lets everyone pet her. he looked like he was a drugie. 

our male pyr has only had issues with two people and one was a known druggie. 

can they smell it? why don't they like the people do it?


----------



## sandsuncritters

Because any dog worth its salt can detect anything unusual about a person.

I always watch my dogs' reaction to people, from vet office to property visitors to nursing home. Their reactions range from downright friendly to 'hmm, you're interesting', to "get away from my mom".

Always trust your dog.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## pancho

There is a lot of difference in a dog attacking another animal and attacking a person.
Look at the number of dogs that washout from police dog training. These dogs, many selective bred for that purpose, are chosen specially for that type of work. Not a high % ever make the grade.

One piece of advice. Covering your throat with one hand while trying to stop a dog attack is asking for trouble. It will put you off balance and prevent you from manuvering like you will need to.
The majority of dog attacks do not go for the throat.


----------



## Haven

okiemom said:


> what is it about dogs being able to tell if somone is on drugs. t?


This reminded me of a funny story.

I am mutual friends with breeder A and B. Breeder A and I have both obtained working dogs from breeder B. Breeder B has passed on a few police and narcotics dogs to my friend when they dropped out of training for whatever reason.

When I was at my friends house, I commented on the pretty Shepherd that greeted me in her drive. She laughed and told me it was a failed narcotics dog and she has a great time watching it greet people in the drive...it always searches each car and immediately signaled to her if the visitor had illegal narcotics. She owns a vet clinic, huge kennel and horse farm, so she gets lots of visitors and the people have no idea the dog greeting them at their car is drug testing them


----------



## PNWKatie

Our dog is a sweetie, most of the time. he will get between us and someone else even if he's just sitting there. He looks intimidating which is usually enough to put people off from approaching him, unless they ask specifically if they can. He also barks at anything walking past the back yard if he's outside. If someone walks up to the fence and puts their hands on it on top and pretends they are going to come over, he goes nuts (yes, we've tested him). He also doesn't like it when someone comes home later than expected and everyone else is home. He growled/approached my husband when he got home late and was wearing a different hat than normal. Hard to say if he'd actually attack a person if we were threatened but I'm not ruling it out completely. He will attack another dog if it is threatening us or him.


----------



## JasoninMN

Dogs mostly go for throats in movies, more dramatic.

I will take my chances the dog is bluffing and take a more aggressive stance then the dog. Nearly every dog has been struck by something at least one is its life. Put your arm up like your going to hit it, yell as loud as you can and charge it. The dog will run 99% of the time. Most dogs are bullies that have learned somewhere that aggressive behavior can control some humans but fall apart when they are actually challenged.


----------



## ChristieAcres

*



Does a family dog protect you from an attack or threat?

Click to expand...

*There are multiple posts on here supporting the fact many folks have great watchdogs! Those who bark are the best due to alerting their Owners to danger simply because that gives us the time to protect our dogs, critters, or ourselves. I don't believe in relying on only a dog as the alert system, however (dogs can be shot as some have also posted). On them attacking humans, some will. The biggest mistake some people make is assuming they know which ones will. Owners know their dogs better than strangers do.


----------



## pancho

lorichristie said:


> There are multiple posts on here supporting the fact many folks have great watchdogs! Those who bark are the best due to alerting their Owners to danger simply because that gives us the time to protect our dogs, critters, or ourselves. I don't believe in relying on only a dog as the alert system, however (dogs can be shot as some have also posted). On them attacking humans, some will. The biggest mistake some people make is assuming they know which ones will. Owners know their dogs better than strangers do.


Can't really agree with the owner knowing the dog better than a stranger. The owner might have had the dog all of it's life but really know little about what the dog will and won't do under different circumstances or even about dogs in general.
Usually a person well experienced with dogs can tell quite a bit about the dog in just a couple of minutes.

There are breeds of dogs for a reason. Some are good at one thing but terrible at other things. A mixed breed is a toss up.
There are not many breeds that will attack a person, some that couldn't do any damage if they did, and a few that will attack and do damage.

Small dogs might want to attack but a grown person shouldn't have any trouble with any small dog. Some larger dogs are just not physically able to attack anything at all.

Any person with experience with attack dogs should be able to tell very quickly if a dog is likely to attack. They do not need to know the dog or even need to see it before hand. Most of the time just knowing the breed will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## flewism

Mostly I just consider my dogs as alarms, they do run off the coyotes and have had unknown people afraid to leave their vehicles. Now there was the incident when by 11 year old son got in a harmless fistfight with a friend and Ramsey when after that boy bad, be careful what you wish for.
Sometimes me and the wife have lighthearted wrestling match and the dogs get upset, they love their momma.


----------



## ChristieAcres

pancho said:


> Can't really agree with the owner knowing the dog better than a stranger. The owner might have had the dog all of it's life but really know little about what the dog will and won't do under different circumstances or even about dogs in general.
> Usually a person well experienced with dogs can tell quite a bit about the dog in just a couple of minutes.
> 
> *Not all dogs, mistake made there. You cannot assume any Owner hasn't been in many situations with their dogs, enough to have seen many of his responses to them. Our property isn't fenced, is just under 7 acres, we live rural, go camping, fishing, crabbing, and hiking (take Sam with us even on the boat). With all due respect, you have a lot of experience I don't, however, I never ever believe any one really knows what every single animal in any species is capable of doing (that includes dogs)*
> 
> There are breeds of dogs for a reason. Some are good at one thing but terrible at other things. * A mixed breed is a toss up.*
> There are not many breeds that will attack a person, some that couldn't do any damage if they did, and a few that will attack and do damage.
> 
> *I consider mixed breeds a "wild card," but on the side of caution. Sam is a mixed breed... There are a LOT of mixed breeds out there... Sam looks like he is a Black Lab and most folks think he is.*
> 
> Small dogs might want to attack but a grown person shouldn't have any trouble with any small dog. Some larger dogs are just not physically able to attack anything at all.
> 
> *Agreed.*
> 
> Any person with experience with attack dogs should be able to tell very quickly if a dog is likely to attack. They do not need to know the dog or even need to see it before hand. Most of the time just knowing the breed will tell you all you need to know.


Attack dogs aggressively go after the threat, right? There are dogs who aren't trained attack dogs, who will defend their owners, and themselves. How does one know until that situation occurs? I can respectfully disagree that many Owners know their dog better than you will in just a few minutes. You may discern some thing those Owner's may not have experienced with their dogs, based on your experiences. They know a lot more about their dog's behaviors in the situations they have experienced. However, mixed breeds are challenging for anyone to predict, including their owners. It is mostly based on experience.

Since you think you know what my dog would do when he feels he is under attack by a human, I will share this experience with you. Sam is a Lab mix, with Chesapeake & ?. We clocked him running 35mph, which flat shocked us, have seen him do other things we didn't think he was capable of. When we first got him, I knew he had been abused. DH pointed out some of his reactions, especially flinching when DH pet him. As sweet as he was, obviously protective, I was flat shocked when this happened after we had him just a few months (neither of us saw this coming):

I had gone out into our backyard, to find Sam had gotten into our recycle bin, and spread the debris around. Since I was going out to water, and Sam wasn't in the backyard, I went out and watered my plants in the greenhouse. I saw DH's level left on the porch of my garden cabin, so I picked it up, and started walking across the backyard (on my way to return it to DH to put back in his shop...). I see Sam run around the corner and up to the debris, so with the level still in my hand, I walked over to him. I verbally disciplined him & told him NO about the recycle, without laying a hand on him (hadn't raised that level just had it at my side). Sam looked at me, first cowering, then his eyes rested on the level, and he SNAPPED! Sam leaped for me, jaw open to bite, and I quickly blocked him with the level. He went for me again, so I called out to DH, and hit him once with the level, to try to get him to back down. HE DIDN'T BACK DOWN! I was yelling NO, but Sam was out of control! The 3rd time he leaped for me, I hit him with the level again, grabbed his collar with my other hand, twisting it tight, as I then began pulling him towards the shop, yelling for DH to help me with him. DH comes out to physically TACKLE Sam, as he wrestled away from me, and lunged again (this time he scratched my arm with his teeth; close call). DH straddled Sam, restrained him, verbally told him NO, commanded him to STOP, and held him until he calmed down. That took at least 5 minutes! Here, I will interject I am only 5'5" tall, weigh 120#s, and I could not physically restrain Sam. Since I had a level, made of aluminum, in my hand, I was able to defend myself. Otherwise, I would have had to kick him. Also, using an arm to block with doesn't put me off balance, nor would delivering a hard kick with one leg. DH is 6' tall, large boned, and a very strong man (Machinist/Welder, lifts steel regularly, and can pick me up with one arm). He told me it took all of his strength to hold down Sam (!). Now after that incident?

Most who read that would tell me I should have put our Sam down, others would say we were foolish to keep him, and others would say he should be considered a danger to others. Well, we had a serious discussion the night of that incident, committed to keep him, work with him, and train him. I spoke with a local dog trainer and also with other dog owners. That was a singular experience, however, I believe Sam would still not hesitate to defend himself if he felt he was being attacked by a human. But I really don't know if he would attack a human to defend me, but has shown he won't hesitate to attack another dog. The only other experience? I entered the shop shortly after DH had made a mistake on a project, and he was angry about it. Sam was walking along side me... DH was fuming, verbally venting, but a bit loud, not at me, but Sam seemed to think it was directed at me. He began snarling and baring his teeth at DH! I bent down and told Sam calmly that it was okay, and his demeanor changed instantly. That was just a few months ago. 

The aggressive behavior towards me was (3) years ago, and there has never been a repeat performance like that. He has never been abused by us, and has learned to trust us. As a safety precaution, we do not allow Sam to be alone with children. He is on a leash in public, but has never acted aggressively towards any children or adults (just that one time he grabbed DH's nephew's forearm in his jaws after the kid snapped him in the nose with a rubber band, a full 2 years ago). I believe if he ever considers himself in danger, he will defend himself. I have no idea how far he would go in defending DH or myself. That only experience I had was seeing that dog fly out of a truck and knock another dog away from me. Knowing he will bark when any animal or person enters our property is all we need him to do.

On discerning typical behavior from certain breeds, I'd also agree that is mostly true, however I've seen a number of exceptions. Take Black Labs for example. Are all the purebreds fast? Do they all love to swim? Do they all retrieve? Are they all protective? Are they all even tempered? Are they calm? Are they hyper? All the purebred Labs I've seen locally have their own unique personalities, some hyper, some not, some mellow, some protective, some not, some love swimming, some don't swim, some retrieve, and some don't, some bark a lot, some don't bark much, and Remington is one of the coolest local purebred Black Labs. This dog is over 100#s, very affectionate, is a great watchdog, loves to swim, mellow personality (deceptive Alpha), will retrieve, but I don't think he would defend himself against a human. I believe he would back down. However, I would never count on it.


----------



## Pops2

SOME dogs will, most dogs won't and many people have unrealistic expectations which are colored by their affection &/or misinterpretations. I don't believe that breed alone will tell you if a dog will or won't protect you, because there are sports in every breed.
but like any job, the only way to truly KNOW (not just think, believe or hope) is for the dog to have actually done it before.
and yes there are dogs that will take it right to a 200# wildboar or a 300# bear, get cut up or broken bones and NEVER back off, then they'll turn tail and leave the owner hanging in a confrontation w/ people.
OTH i know some very gutsy guys that will walk right into a gunfight that won't get within ten yards of even small dogs.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Good points, Pops2, funny comment about the gutsy guys. When I was in College, I was incredibly embarrassed when the Professor went through our test results, then held up mine, asking, "WHO is Lori?" Very embarrassed, I raised my hand. He went on to tell me that he had never seen those results before, that I was a "wild card", and that no one really ever knew me well, no one could tell what I would/could do, and wouldn't be able to figure me out. The Professor was correct and all my their ongoing testing proved that. Now, if we humans can be like that, why not dogs?!

:hijacked: See any big strong guys freak out over a bee? How about little gals jumping in to save people who are drowning while bigger more physically capable people stand there without acting?! I don't panic during emergencies, but DH hesitates a bit in deciding what do to. You have us both there during an emergency? I tell him what to do! Then that man acts fast... No rhyme nor reason to figure it out, just the way it can go.


----------



## Grazer

Interesting thread.
We've always owned guardian breeds and I do think our dogs would protect us, 
but unless one has tested their dogs or they got attacked somehow and their dogs saved them, I don't think you can ever be absolutely certain of it.

A good 14-15 years ago, one of my relatives had a very dominant and confident Kuvasz puppy. All in all very difficult to handle pup.
When that puppy was 6 months, one of their friends came over unannounced and entered their yard.
The Kuvasz puppy immediately charged the grown man (probably 6 ft tall) and completely ripped apart his jacket sleeve. I was there that day and I saw it.
I've never seen a puppy act that way before or after that incident.


If someone is looking for a protection dog and has the experience to handle one, but not the money to buy a fully trained personal protection dog; then I would say the safest bet would be to buy a dog of a breed that was bred for guarding, from stable parents with good nerves who are actively guarding their family and property. And of course from a good breeder who knows his/hers dogs and can help you pick out the right puppy.


----------



## Pops2

lorichristie said:


> Good points, Pops2, funny comment about the gutsy guys. When I was in College, I was incredibly embarrassed when the Professor went through our test results, then held up mine, asking, "WHO is Lori?" Very embarrassed, I raised my hand. He went on to tell me that he had never seen those results before, that I was a "wild card", and that no one really ever knew me well, no one could tell what I would/could do, and wouldn't be able to figure me out. The Professor was correct and all my their ongoing testing proved that. Now, if we humans can be like that, why not dogs?!
> 
> :hijacked: See any big strong guys freak out over a bee? How about little gals jumping in to save people who are drowning while bigger more physically capable people stand there without acting?! I don't panic during emergencies, but DH hesitates a bit in deciding what do to. You have us both there during an emergency? I tell him what to do! Then that man acts fast... No rhyme nor reason to figure it out, just the way it can go.


the bee thing reminded me, i used to have to threaten my Marines w/ a butt whipping if they didn't stop swatting at the bees & wasps. 
younger daughter handles emergencies better than my wife. so yeah, never know until the SHTF and then you find out.


----------



## ChristieAcres

:hijacked: Romy probably won't mind... :blossom:

You are blessed, Pops2! That was also funny about the Marines, just goes to show... Yes, one never knows until SHTF!

DS? He has big blue eyes, is very polite, has a deep voice, is big boned, and is a little over 6'2" tall. Animals just love him and most folks just see a polite, kind, well spoken, and interesting young man (with a great sense of humor). If I could pick one guy to have with me in an emergency, it would be DS! It has nothing to do with how strong he is, but has everything to do with how fast he thinks, acts, and responds in an emergency. He is also a "wild card," :buds: Our dog, Sam, absolutely adores DS, too.


----------



## txplowgirl

We had several dogs. Some were good at protecting some were useless. But my most favorite protective dog is one my dad had a couple of years before he met my mom. When I came along he was already about 6 years old. Half rat terrier half old english bulldog. Named Bulldog of course. 
I mom didn't much care for him but I remember when I was growing up anybody acted like they were gonna hurt me or my dad he would come unglued, anybody made a move towards my mom he would turn his back and walk off. Lol, oh, those 2 didn't care for each other at all. They tolerated each other. He passed when I was 9 so he was about 15 years old. Of all the dogs i've had I miss him the most. Even after all this time.


----------



## TriWinkle

pancho said:


> Just my 50 something years raising, training, and judging dogs.
> Unless your dog has proven he will attack there is a better chance he will not.
> Just about any dog will try to bluff. Barking and growling is a bluff tactic. If that works they won't have to back up the bluff. If it don't work they more than likely harrass but will not attack. When a dog is not bluffing there is no need for a bark or growl.
> Please don't mistake a bite or nip with an attack. If the person they attack is still on their feet that is not an attack.


I just learned something here...Pancho, you're OLD!!! (kidding, kidding just had to mess with ya!)


----------



## romysbaskets

I began taking pets protective quality more seriously while laughing til I teared up. I was just a young bride expecting my first baby, my pet was a toy pomeranian, Sabre . A friend of my hubbys from work dropped by. The dog had not met the guy. He came towards me to offer congrads and a hug. In a flash my tiny dog grabbed his ankle and held on for dear life swinging his body around. The guy himself laughed so hard. I have seen over the years amazing loyalty and yes a protective quality in every dog we have had. It is the Mom that was in charge of each of their training...I cant explain it other than they just loved their little Mom like my kids do. Lol I would not expect a dog to protect me from harm but hey, they would make me happy just to alert us which they do and more.

My Sons Aussie mix that attacks on on command only weighs about 60 lbs and can take a grown man right off his feet. My son had a friend who wanted a demonstration because he did not believe my son. Axial is so sweet and gentle. We just put a heavy jacket on his friend, my son counted 1, 2, 3, attack Axil. The guy was knocked down with his mid air leap and attached his jaw to his well padded arm. One yell of Stop and he did. We have no reason not to think he would be protective as he has shown us. We would never want a pet to sacrifice their life for us but barking, growling etc can prevent a lot of things from happening. Most intruders will not intentionally take on multiple dogs. They can't see through the door or control the chaos of a multiple dog threat. I figure most are swayed by one dog. It depends on the threat and the location I imagine.


----------



## pancho

TriWinkle said:


> I just learned something here...Pancho, you're OLD!!! (kidding, kidding just had to mess with ya!)


I am beginning to feel it also.
Sometimes I get to thinking everyone I know looks so old. Then I look in the mirror.


----------



## pancho

romysbaskets said:


> I began taking pets protective quality more seriously while laughing til I teared up. I was just a young bride expecting my first baby, my pet was a toy pomeranian, Sabre . A friend of my hubbys from work dropped by. The dog had not met the guy. He came towards me to offer congrads and a hug. In a flash my tiny dog grabbed his ankle and held on for dear life swinging his body around. The guy himself laughed so hard. I have seen over the years amazing loyalty and yes a protective quality in every dog we have had. It is the Mom that was in charge of each of their training...I cant explain it other than they just loved their little Mom like my kids do. Lol I would not expect a dog to protect me from harm but hey, they would make me happy just to alert us which they do and more.
> 
> My Sons Aussie mix that attacks on on command only weighs about 60 lbs and can take a grown man right off his feet. My son had a friend who wanted a demonstration because he did not believe my son. Axial is so sweet and gentle. We just put a heavy jacket on his friend, my son counted 1, 2, 3, attack Axil. The guy was knocked down with his mid air leap and attached his jaw to his well padded arm. One yell of Stop and he did. We have no reason not to think he would be protective as he has shown us. We would never want a pet to sacrifice their life for us but barking, growling etc can prevent a lot of things from happening. Most intruders will not intentionally take on multiple dogs. They can't see through the door or control the chaos of a multiple dog threat. I figure most are swayed by one dog. It depends on the threat and the location I imagine.


A leap in the air when attacking is a very bad habit for a dog to get into. That is the easiest to protect yourself from. A good attack dog will remain on the ground, at least with their back feet. Any time you see a dog that leaps into the air while attacking you can be sure they do not know what they are doing.
If the dog is expected to be an atttack dog it would be better to teach it how to survive the first real attack.


----------



## machinistmike

I have a GSD, he can be down right mean to either animal or human. He has gone after the mailman, who maced him. Donnie yelped, backed off and went right back after him. Yikes, that was my first experince with how mean he can be. Then, I had a neighbor try to walk up the driveway. He made it halfway before Donnie had him stopped in his tracks screaming for me to call the dog off. This is the second GSD I have had and he is by far the most protective. The first GSD was an american breed dog that was more bark than bite. Donnie's parents and their parents were all from Germany, shutzhund trained and you can tell the difference both in size and demeanor. If you are around me it's in your best interest to not raise your voice and be nice otherwise Donnie is going to start coming unglued. I pity the poor fool that tries to come in the house uninvited, first he'll be attacked by the dog then he'll be shot. The bad guy will have a bad last day. The neighbors are all scared of him but love the fact that the neighborhood thugs don't hang around causing trouble anymore.


----------



## romysbaskets

pancho said:


> A leap in the air when attacking is a very bad habit for a dog to get into. That is the easiest to protect yourself from. A good attack dog will remain on the ground, at least with their back feet. Any time you see a dog that leaps into the air while attacking you can be sure they do not know what they are doing.
> If the dog is expected to be an atttack dog it would be better to teach it how to survive the first real attack.


Axil leaps up from where he is at the time he is told or at the location of where he is told. Let him get close and he rears up and goes for the face or neck while standing on his rear legs. If the person is sitting down he goes for an arm not the face. We did not want him to do that to the friend so we let our son do it while Axil was a little distance away and not close to his friend. My other two dogs went for the legs while Axil went to knock the friend down which caused them to laugh as they are just 20 lbs each. So they stick together as most packs do. I have no intention of training attack dogs but my sons dog will pretty much do whatever he is told...a smarter dog we have not had. My son trained his own dog this time not me. You point and he goes there, he follows all hand signals. He gets attention wherever he goes and is absolutely obedient on a leash, you do not even know you have a dog on there. With my grandson being only 3, I want a very smart dog who is not aggressive. Axil is not an aggressive dog at all. He is a lap dog for my son...super cuddly. No one meeting that gentle guy would expect him to be any different. He is very deceptive and that is how we like it, kind of like my younger son.....gentle and so well mannered, tender to all women but do not cross.


----------



## vicker

Romysbaskets, this post really brings out a point I want to make. It is just my opinion. Pancho, I have utmost respect for your experience with dogs. It seems to me that there is a big difference between a trained attack or guard dog, and a dog that is a constant companion and trusted friend. The dogs I have known were all mutts. They were mine and our constant companions. They were never so much trained as grew to learn how to act and respond to our/my commands or, sometimes, mere wants. In the few times I saw them respond violently to a human, they did so with a whole hearted desire to take that person out. At all other times they were just a normal, silly, run of the mill dog. I'll give an example: As kids we had a dog named Louie. He had some sheep dog in him, but was just a hairy mutt. Louie went everywhere us kids went, and usually even slept by my bed. He followed us to the bus stop, and when the time came went and waited on the bus to come back. Louie was a friend to all. One day my sister and I rode out bikes to the store. As we were coming up to the store, a man came out of the door right in my sister's path. To avoid a collision, and to keep my sister from falling over, he spun around, straddling the front tire of her bike, and grabbed her handle bars. By the time i could get him under control, just a matter of seconds, Louie dang near ate him alive. That was one of the times we paid a doctor's bill. I have no doubt that that dog would have fought that man to the death. The man was actually very understanding, and realized what had happened and why. These dogs were my friends and companions and I just think there is a difference. We also raised and trained bird dogs. Two different things.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Vicker, excellent points made! Makes more sense to me, looking at your perspective. I absolutely agree, too. We had a vehicle come down our driveway while my DH was gone today. Our sweet harmless looking Sam, turned into the vicious looking guard dog, become far more aggressive than he usually is when vehicles come down our driveway. I observed, but didn't leave our home, just watched. The vehicle slowed, Sam went berserk, and they drove away without stopping. I figure they were lost, but they may have been casing our place. I do not approach a strange car on our property. Even if I was armed, I don't do it. Who knows if they are armed, too? Sam stood at the top of our driveway, barking and baring his teeth until they were gone. Then, he came back to our front door, wagging his tail, and I praised him like I always do when he does his job. Here is yet another great example of a "mutt" who isn't formally trained, who is an excellent watchdog. He is also highly intelligent! He is NOT a bird dog, LOL, here's one for you...

It was late at night, there was a whimpering sound, and also a baby bird chirping. I got up to investigate, but was unprepared what would meet my gaze through that window. There, sitting on his haunches, was Sam, and he was whimpering. I went out the front door to see if he was okay. As I approached, Sam looked up at me, and there I see a tiny baby Chickadee on the ground, in between Sam's paws. Neither paw was touching this tiny bird, but he was guarding it (!!!). The whimpering was to summon me. When I bent down, Sam began wagging his tail, and looked very happy when I picked up the baby bird. When I examined the bird, I could see there was no sign of physical damage, probably fell out of the nest. It was close to flying, but not quite. I took the bird inside, placed it in a box w/water, then went to bed. After taking care of the bird for a few days, I could see he was now ready to be released. With Sam standing right there, I let the bird go. He flew a bit, then scampered under our front deck. He lived there for a few more days before he flew away. His steady companion and guard? Sam!

Our chickens have no fear of Sam, will drink out of his water bowl, and some have tried to eat his food (he doesn't hurt them, but pushes them away). I have never seen him bark or growl at the chickens. I missed my Kodak moment...DH came in to tell me he saw a chicken standing on Sam.


----------



## vicker

Please know what I meant about the bird dogs. they were all pure bred and wonderful, working dogs. They did what we "trained" them to do with little real training. It was bred into them. Some were excellent, and some not worth a dime. But, they were not companions, and we did not have the same relationship with them as what we had with the mutts.


----------



## mekasmom

sandsuncritters said:


> Because any dog worth its salt can detect anything unusual about a person.
> 
> Always trust your dog.


Balaam's donkey-- Numbers 23
Animals can see things hanging on or around people that we cannot see. They can't speak about it like the donkey in the story did, but they can all see into the spiritual world.


----------



## mekasmom

What is it about the LGDs when they stand in front of you, stick out their chest and widen their stance and snarl or growl at any perceived threat? I have one that is determined to protect us, but she worries about more things than she needs to. It's a lot worse when we are at home than it is when we take her somewhere. If we take her into public, she is docile, will walk with us, and act friendly to strange animals or people 90% of the time, unless she feels another dog or human is a threat. But at home, she will block your way, puff herself out and growl at anything she thinks might get near you. 
Is that a protective action or just territoriality?


----------



## Haven

mekasmom said:


> What is it about the LGDs when they stand in front of you, stick out their chest and widen their stance and snarl or growl at any perceived threat? I have one that is determined to protect us, but she worries about more things than she needs to. It's a lot worse when we are at home than it is when we take her somewhere. If we take her into public, she is docile, will walk with us, and act friendly to strange animals or people 90% of the time, unless she feels another dog or human is a threat. But at home, she will block your way, puff herself out and growl at anything she thinks might get near you.
> Is that a protective action or just territoriality?


Some dogs have a resource guarding instinct. I have a Doberman that has quite a bit of this instinct. She will focus on an item and try to protect it if she knows I allow it or approve of it. She had to be taught as a puppy, that guarding me in bed and snapping at the other dogs was not allowed, she would bark at them and then plop her body on top of me. Now she is fine in bed, but will still try to lay on me and give the evil eye to the other dogs once in a while.

If a stranger or animal tries to walk to the house, she will continually throw herself in between the person and the house. Currently she is having a lot of fun guarding her daily egg treats from the chickens who try to sneak in and eat them while she is munching on them. She will lay the egg on the grass and circle it while staring them down. She also likes to circle my small dog when the rooster is near in order to protect the small dog from any possible rooster attacks.

I think this is something that needs to be properly controlled from puppyhood, otherwise I would imagine it can probably turn into food aggression and toy aggression with other dogs and people.


----------



## pancho

vicker said:


> Romysbaskets, this post really brings out a point I want to make. It is just my opinion. Pancho, I have utmost respect for your experience with dogs. It seems to me that there is a big difference between a trained attack or guard dog, and a dog that is a constant companion and trusted friend. The dogs I have known were all mutts. They were mine and our constant companions. They were never so much trained as grew to learn how to act and respond to our/my commands or, sometimes, mere wants. In the few times I saw them respond violently to a human, they did so with a whole hearted desire to take that person out. At all other times they were just a normal, silly, run of the mill dog. I'll give an example: As kids we had a dog named Louie. He had some sheep dog in him, but was just a hairy mutt. Louie went everywhere us kids went, and usually even slept by my bed. He followed us to the bus stop, and when the time came went and waited on the bus to come back. Louie was a friend to all. One day my sister and I rode out bikes to the store. As we were coming up to the store, a man came out of the door right in my sister's path. To avoid a collision, and to keep my sister from falling over, he spun around, straddling the front tire of her bike, and grabbed her handle bars. By the time i could get him under control, just a matter of seconds, Louie dang near ate him alive. That was one of the times we paid a doctor's bill. I have no doubt that that dog would have fought that man to the death. The man was actually very understanding, and realized what had happened and why. These dogs were my friends and companions and I just think there is a difference. We also raised and trained bird dogs. Two different things.


I agree there is a lot of difference in a trained dog and a friend and copanion.
Very few really need a trained attack dog. There is also a lot of difference in an attack dog and a guard dog.

Just about everyone had a favorite dog when they were growing up. These dogs would gladly go after any person who bothered them. This is usually all that is ever needed.

There is a difference in how far the dogs will go when protecting their owner.
The majority of dogs do not know how to attack a person. Most of the time that doesn't matter as any dog attack is enough to change the focus of a person looking to do something bad.

The people who raise game dogs will be the first to tell you that the way a dog will act in the first few minutes of any attack is a lot different than how they will act if the whole thing last longer than a couple of minutes. Just about any dog will go out like gangbusters at the beginning. If it is over in a very few minutes everything is great. If the person or thing being attacked pushed it for longer then you will see if the dog has the staying ability and courage. It is just a fact that the majority of dogs are like a match. They are bright when first struck but go out quickly. That in itself is a good thing.


----------



## citxmech

mekasmom said:


> What is it about the LGDs when they stand in front of you, stick out their chest and widen their stance and snarl or growl at any perceived threat? I have one that is determined to protect us, but she worries about more things than she needs to. It's a lot worse when we are at home than it is when we take her somewhere. If we take her into public, she is docile, will walk with us, and act friendly to strange animals or people 90% of the time, unless she feels another dog or human is a threat. But at home, she will block your way, puff herself out and growl at anything she thinks might get near you.
> Is that a protective action or just territoriality?


I love it when my dog does that. :clap: She looks just like one of those Kangal videos out of Turkey with her tail all up and body forward. Daisy's still a youngster (1yr) so I wouldn't consider temperament testing her, but I have no doubt she would attempt to kill anything on four legs that comes into our yard. She's much more measured with people - perfect in public, with the UPS guy, and Meter Reader, etc. but if she sees a drunk idiot walking by or someone she doesn't know, she puts on one hell of a show. She's only about 110lbs now, but when she puffs up, she looks like she puts on an extra 15 lbs. It's amazing how she can go from being completely sweet looking to being downright scary.


----------



## vicker

Dogs are amazing creatures. I was listening to entomologists on the radio today. They were talking about controlling bed bugs. Did you know that a properly trained dog can find a single live bedbug or viable bedbug egg in a room, and will not alert on a dead bug or unviable egg?  good dog!


----------



## beccachow

My Brandy was showing protective instincts before one year of age. Sadly, I am paying for not socializing her better now, in having to keep her separated (we are working on it) when company comes.

I had someone come over to work with her, and she made the fatal mistake of hugging my daughter (oops) in front of her as she was getting ready to leave. Barely 10 months old, and this dog already meant business. I grabbed her collar just as she lunged.

She is protective of the house to the nth degree, and not quite as protective when she is outside of the house but golly help you if you want to come up to me while she is on a leash. We are working on it.

You all might not be familiar with my canine hero, Duke. In Duke's prime, he was 150 pounds of GSD, but a kitten. He was, however, ALWAYS near us when people were in the house, ears pricked forward, high alert. Now he is deaf as a stone, lol.

Cricket, my chow, is no slouch but he is more willing to step back and see before being aggressive. Unfortunately he and Brandy bounce off each other .

I do not envy anyone who would come inside with bad intentions. The bark factor alone should keep them away, but Gosh help you, don't try to come in that door. Brandy makes it hard because, before her, I always had an open door kids-in-and-out all day long policy. Sometimes protection goes overboard.


----------



## arnie

My 2 i have 4 mt.curs have already grabbed a 500 pound sow we were trying to load when the rope sliped and in her anger had biteing me on her mind .my big male and best dog has made it his job to watch over me and his truck .cows horses humans are not allowed in his truck without me if someone acted agresivly he'd definatly protect me and I'm pretty sure the other 3 would back him up .as far as any animal bear big foot possam squirl stray dog or cougar the only way to get to me would be to put them out of commishion this I'm sure of on the other side the meter man may get barked at but won't get bit .children also seem to fall under there protection .if an adult stranger tryed to pet my main dog he would let them know its not allowed but a child can grab him and pull him around by his collar.as children growing up we had a german shepard who knew each of us by name and mom could send her to wake us up or to get us outside she would attack on command and stop on command no training just instint.I do firmly belive certain breeds of dogs like the fighting types of bull dogs ridge backs old time aredales are not safe around children when that swich in there brain is turned to aggressive they are uncontrolable and can't defrichiaint between good or bad old or young uncontrolable dogs are best in there place like junk yards or lion hunting not in play grounds.or chewing on the mailman.


----------



## sandsuncritters

mekasmom said:


> Balaam's donkey-- Numbers 23
> Animals can see things hanging on or around people that we cannot see. They can't speak about it like the donkey in the story did, but they can all see into the spiritual world.


You are correct  At the time I made that post I was focused on the dog aspect. I thought of the donkey, but could not remember the Scripture (I'm old). Later on that day it occurred to me that I should have said "animals" instead of "dog".

For instance, my Aracauna rooster despises a certain person who sometimes makes deliveries when his dad is elsewhere. Randy Rooster will chase after him in attack mode and has caused injury on occasion. We now try to pen him if we know the person is coming. We know that he has a substance abuse problem.

My horses "interview" everyone coming down the road. Alpha mare sounds off and depending on who it is, they either crowd up at the driveway for pats and treats, or stand just out of reach, sometimes snorting and otherwise registering disgust/displeasure. My heart mare though will stay as close to me as possible and has been known to place herself between me and what/whoever she is suspicious of.

Sorry for :hijacked: but I wanted to acknowledge Mekasmom's post, because she is correct about the animals.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## AJohnston

One thing I've always been happy about is that my animals are protective. My current dog, my female, is a mutt (pyraneese, lab, chow, border collie). I raised her from a pup, before her eyes were open. I took her and her brother from a friend after the other pups started dying because the mother was inexperienced and stopped feeding them. She grew up with me and my family on our property... She isn't extremely socialized with people, so is weary, but isn't one to bite outright unless she thinks you really deserve it. She'll come out barking at anyone who rolls up the driveway and slink away after I've greeted and shook their hand. But she always lingers on the fringes and is ready to protect me in my time of need.

There was a time that she bit my neighbor when we were away. He's not a very intelligent man and has a tendency to "help himself" to things that we have not given to him.

She'll get stirred up when I'm working with the horses and other livestock and help to herd and control them when they get a little too riled up.

And when the dogs around the house get into fights, she's generally the one to break up fights with a few tugs on the scruff. She's protected me from a few dog bites when trying to break up scuffles. I had a dog once that I had to kick away and tried to turn on me in her anger, she jumped on her, grabbed her by the scruff of the neck and drug her a couple of feet before letting her go.

I'm very proud to say that most all of my dogs have been this way... They've all been level headed and never really trained to guard or herd. It comes to them naturally and they get the job done when it is needed.


----------



## beccachow

sandsuncritters said:


> . My heart mare though will stay as close to me as possible and has been known to place herself between me and what/whoever she is suspicious of.
> 
> Sorry for :hijacked: but I wanted to acknowledge Mekasmom's post, because she is correct about the animals.
> 
> In His Love
> Mich


My oldest gelding a few years back stood between me and what he perceived as a charging horse. He was terrified of said horse, he was bullied by him. He stood between us, shaking like a leaf, determined to save me. I will never forget his act of valor; he has been gone for years and that day is crystal clear in my mind.


----------



## jkmlad

When my kids were still at home, we had a black Lab. Probably a mix, or a backyard breeder dog, he was rescued through our vet, so I really don't know. Smokey loved everybody. I joked that he would someday throw out his back wagging his tail. While he would bark when someone he didn't know would come up our drive, he could be quieted by calling him by name. My husband went away for about a month, and Smokey was much more attentive than usual. One day the boys were away and I was working in the yard. I heard him barking and came around the corner of the house to see people I didn't know getting out of a car. My apprehension must have been sensed by him, because suddenly he went into a mode I hadn't ever seen. While he wasn't the biggest lab I'd ever seen, every hair on his body suddenly stood straight out, making him look much bigger. He started snarling and growling... which he'd never done before. Even his eyes looked evil. I stood next to him and told the people that they should get back into their car... they did. I never questioned his ability to protect us again... and never joked about his good nature.


----------



## Ness

We have a boarder collie x doberman (very scary, all tan and black) that will run away if someone threatens her... I'd like to think she'd at least stand by my husband if she needed him, but likely not. 

We also have a BC x smooth coated collie who will and has protected our family from anyone she either sees us as taking a dislike too, or for whatever reason she feels is a threat. She's the reason we put up the guard dog sign... She also lets our young children ride on her back, to the point she'll get up very gently if she's had enough & they are still sitting on her. Yes, she is the greatest dog in the entire world & I wish I had a hundred of her!! (she also once got hit by a snow plow and survived with nothing more then a scratch) 

Our 3rd is a BC x spaniel, and he's really too young still (coming up on a year soon). He's definitely second dog in & has a lot of spaniel instincts. 

Our LGD (that makes 4) is a giant cream puff and would more likely tackle and lick any intruder, however, I have yet to actually test him on this one. He doesn't like garbage trucks, and is very good at protecting our family from those!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Now, I am not picking on Pit Bulls, but here is the story of an Owner who was killed by one of his pet Pit Bulls. They don't go for the throat? Read the story:

Charles Hagerman Death: Autopsy Confirms Man Was Killed By At Least One Of His Own Dogs

I have read plenty of stories of dogs who have actually killed people that way. Not just Pit Bulls, BTW. Of course, they don't always go for the throat, but then they don't always attack but submit, right?! Oh, I will continue to take my father's advice! He had to protect himself against a few vicious dogs, and did so successfully. My DH? A dog went for him and he slugged it in the face!

Had to add this link, actual data on fatal dog attacks by the *National Canine Research Council*:

http://nationalcanineresearchcouncil.com/dogbites/do-certain-types-of-dogs-inflict-injuries-unlike-other-types-of-dogs/

Did you notice #4? 
*
4. Massive head and neck injuries *

I'd highly recommend you all check out that link as the dog breeds are identified. A couple on there will surprise you while others probably won't.


----------



## AJohnston

Living out here in the country, we have dogs that are abandoned quite regularly. It got bad enough that we started having wild dog packs forming. They started attacking people's livestock, pets, and family. It eventually got bad enough that people would raise a gun to any stray that wandered onto the property.

Let's just say, we've seen the bad side of every dog, including the pittbulls. Of course, pitbull fighting still runs pretty rampart out in this area. Lack of law inforcement/law inforcement spread too thin.

I've been forced to defend myself from a few of these dogs. Some of them are all bark. Standing up firmly and taking on a deep/affirmative voice will have most charging dogs crawling to you the last few inches. Some of them though, you have to be willing to physically attack. Most dogs won't take the chance of becoming seriously injured if you punch them in the face or force your hand down their throats. Two of the ways that I had always been taught to defend myself against agressive animals. I'm even willing to bite back if I have to!


----------



## BarbadosSheep

the video that the original poster spoke of proved nothing. They had this child the leash of a dog who obviously is shy to begin with and because she does not protect the child, the child determines that a dog won't protect you from strangers. Well, all she proved is that a shy don't won't protect a strange child from a man whom she knows. I know my pit bull puts on a very brave show but I don't know if she'd actually protect me if it came down to it. I used to have a Rottie who I KNOW beyond a shadow of a doubt she would protect me. If my hubby pretended like he was being aggressive to me at all, she'd gently get between us and push him back. If he resisted, she'd get a little less gentle about it. NO ONE was permitted to act aggressive to me or my daughter. Once when my daughter was on the ATV, her brother was bothering her, trying to jump on the back. Cammie came running, launched herself at my son and pushed him off without hurting him. She was an awesome dog. My Anatolians are still young (16 months) but I am pretty sure they'd protect me as well.


----------



## Wanderer0101

My GWP bit someone that walked in the back door unannounced. But the real deal was when she put an armed intruder to flight. Sounded like the Hound of the Baskervilles was loose. She literally saved my life in my opinion.


----------



## SFM in KY

I've never felt like any of the dogs I've had would *not* try to protect me if necessary and I've had several that would definitely stay between me and some strangers.

That said, I've always had one of the 'guard' type breeds ... Dobermans, Rottweilers and now a GSD.


----------



## beccachow

BarbadosSheep said:


> I know my pit bull puts on a very brave show but I don't know if she'd actually protect me if it came down to it. .


I think that dogs know the difference between a "test" and the real deal. They pick up on it from your body essence: your tone, your vibes, your body language. These aren't really fair tests for the average household doggie.

The REAL deal will come if, God forbid, you are truly in danger. I think just about every dog will react in a different manner in this case. Even people who walk int he door unannounced, your neighbors, friends and family, walk in with a different air; confident and sure. They KNOW they are welcome there; the dog surely senses the difference between this and someone who comes in sneakily and who exudes fear or uncertainty. I don't think you can fool the dog enough to get a reaction.

I always joke about Duke not protecting me, but he would probably do so to the best of his ability if I needed him to. Heck, he chased a UPS guy all the way back to his truck; odd, because he had like all the other UPS personnel but this one, who knows why?


----------



## ginnie5

We've had several that would've protected me. Our first dog Dinky was a lab mix.....he was a huge dog and thought he was my baby. One time I had taken him swimming at the river and on our way home we encountered a license check.......when the cop made it to my car I had my info out but as he approached Dinky bared his teeth and started this low growl. We were waved on thru quickly. 
Bandit also was protective. When I took him walking at the park everyone always wanted to pet him. He loved that but one day an older couple stopped to talk to me and the man made a sudden move towards me...he didn't mean anything by it but Bandit quickly and quietly put himself in front of me and just stared at the man. His meaning was obvious and the man backed away. Now Scrappy our golden.......if you pet her you are her friend for life. Reece I'm still not sure of. I think she will be a good watch dog.....but protecting? I kind of doubt it but she does bark more when I go to see what she is alerting me to..... But really all they need to do is alert me to the problem.


----------



## countrylivin

I have worked with several police/personal protection dog trainers over the last 15 years. They would all say Don't count on It! Many pet dogs will bark at an intruder or attacker. Most pets when faced with aggression or even a person who just doesn't back off will then back down. There is a cute video on utube where a news crew investigates this issue with several pets and a fake burgler- every one failed, even though each owner thought their dog would defend their property. All of my trainer friends would tell you that to assume your dog would defend you is false security and could get you killed. They all recommend that you hire a professional to access your dog ($25-50) that way you know what your dog will do when the chips are down and can plan accordingly. Most people are very unpleasantly surprised when Fido will not defend them. Although one friend with a security company told me a story of how a woman came in with an adult german shep that she wanted to get rid of because she wanted a guard dog and it was "useless, loves everyone". He asked if she had ever been attacked to which she responded no. He then went into a back room and came out in a full bite suit with a padded schutzhund stick and surprised/charged at the woman. The dog leaped in front of her and bit the trainer. He then informed her that the dog had never felt the need to defend her before. She thanked him and went on her way never to be seen again. However, He was quick to point out that this story was the exception not the rule. usually the dog barked at best and ran away when threatened with a "stick" hit.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Repeatedly I have posted that folks should NEVER rely on their dogs for protection, but only for warning them, and certainly not as the only warning, either. Dogs are easily SHOT! That said, I also don't think folks should assume they know what any dog is capable of. Sorry for the reiteration, but I do worry about folks. I know plenty who have been bitten and attacked, without even seeing it coming! It is so important, I feel, that we be prepared to protect our dogs, not the other way around. Of course, I do also understand there are LGD's trained for protecting animals/their owners, too. I am referring to the pet dogs, of course.


----------



## lexa

I do not see "protectivness" as a desirable trait of a PET dog. In modern society it is a liability that can cost your beloved pet its life. 
I really would not want for my pet dogs to make decisions about my protection. The most I would want my pets to do is to bark from behind the door or if anyone comes in the yard to alert me. After person is introduced into the house hold I want them to be acceptable of him or her. I have heard way too many stories where dogs were "protecting" family members and caused harm to innocent people like children who were visiting and playing with family kids. 
IF I felt that I needed personal protection I would have invested in already trained protection dog and made sure that I can control it.


----------



## lexa

countrylivin said:


> I have worked with several police/personal protection dog trainers over the last 15 years. They would all say Don't count on It! Many pet dogs will bark at an intruder or attacker. Most pets when faced with aggression or even a person who just doesn't back off will then back down.


I have experience with this too. I had to deal with single dogs who thought that their territory extended beyond their fence line and would leave their gate and charge. What worked to send them back home was to pick up a small stone and trow it in their direction. Worked like a charm! Mind it, I never trew stones at dogs, just in their direction and sometimes, when no stones were available, pretending that I was doing it, worked. Something about the quick movement and suddenly making yourself tall sent them a signal that you mean business.


----------



## cnsper

Growing up we had a German Shepherd/Golden Retriever mix that was very protective of kids. My grandpa was pretending to hit my brother to show us when we were little and that dog nearly came through the window of the house to get him. I have seen him step between and adult and one of my cousins that was getting a spanking they deserved. On another note, you could tell him to get the chicken that got loose and he would run over and pin it to the ground and wait for you. I also saw the aftermath of what he did when 3 dogs tried to have some fun chasing our cows. 3 to 1 and they got the worst of the damage.

Now I have had many purebred dogs and they just do not seem to stack up against the mutts that I have had. These included great danes, rotts and dobermans. Now I have a 1 year old German Shepherd/Red Heeler mix and a same age Border Collie/Australian Shepherd mix. The Border Collie is the first one to alert to anything. I think his hearing is better. He does understand that he is 3rd in line of dominance though with me being first.

Now unless the collie starts up a ruckus the shepherd does not normally bark at anything with the exception of dangerous animals. Deer, no bark. Other pet dogs, no bark. Cars in the driveway, no bark (collie does though). Bears the dog turns into Mr Hyde. Working as a team, those dogs will attempt to drive off the bears with the exception of the sow with cubs that just did not care. She turned on them and they kept their distance. But the thing that matters to me is that even at night a bear can not sneak up on the place without me knowing about it.

Pretty disturbing though when you get up first thing in the morning to see what they are barking at and when you open the front door a 250lb sow stands up on her hind legs....

Will they protect? I like to think so but they are also both still young and I have only had them a couple of months so right now a warning is enough.


----------



## Shayanna

If there was an intruder... My pit/lab mix? The only damage he might do is hit them with his tail or try to shake their hand. (He is very enthusiastic about shaking everyones hand and sometimes too enthusiastic if you catch my drift and doesn't know how big he is.) My beagle/lab mix? She would take them down in about 10 seconds if she knew they meant us harm.


----------



## doozie

I have had dogs that would put on a good show, and possibly defend the family in the past, larger black lab mixes.
I was always surprised when a visitor or family would say your dog "looks mean". I only knew them as my faithful friendly pet.

I now have a little tribe of small dogs. I really think anyone would be nuts to enter a room full of multiple little dogs coming at them from every direction! I like to think an intruder would think twice wondering just how many dogs were on the other side of the door. 
I have always felt "safe" with just having the big and small dogs. I think that gives me a confident frame of mind if I have to confront someone myself.


----------



## Kwings

I think angel would protect me. She's good at barking when something is amiss. She ONLY barks when she thinks something is wrong so when you hear that bark you'd better go check it out. 

My mom and I tested her once a few years ago i came home and she was put up, so i told my mom to go hide someplace and she hid in my bed and tried to hide herself with blankets and pillows and you could only see her face. 

I let angel in and she greeted me like normal but when we went to walk by the bedroom she went ahead of me and looked in, stopped, got all puffy and let out that low growl of hers. She get in between me and the bedroom and wouldn't let me go in. Mom uncovered herself and said "Angel its me!" and she was a wiggly nut and was so excited to see her G'Maw lol. 

She's also barked at ME before when she thought i was an intruder. I let her outside and then went into the garage that has a door that goes to the back yard (i was getting the shovel or something) and just used the door from the garage to get back to the back yard and she saw me through the bush (my silhouette) that was at the side of the house and came running towards me barking and stopped when she saw it was me. 

Once I had some guys from work come over to till my garden for me, Angel loved them and greeted them with me and never had any issues with them at all. but the entire time they were there she was between us. I was sitting on the deck and she was out in the yard positioning herself between them and me every time they moved. She still does this with new men who come into the house or when the husband and I fight. I can't count the number of arguments that have been ended because of dog interference lol, its hard to be mad with all that cuteness sitting between us. 

She's also very protective of her "territory" The house we just moved out of, if our neighbor got within 4 feet of the fence she'd start barking at him if I wasn't outside, BUT if i WAS outside he could come right up, reach over the fence, and pet the snot out of her and she was all wiggly tail and kisses. 

Her daughter, Luna, is just starting to show the same behaviors. She takes cues from her mom on when she should and shouldn't bark, Luna also never barks unless something is wrong. 

Angel is a Lab/Boxer/Pit mix and Luna (her daughter) is a lab/boxer/pit/husky/golden retriever. I wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## Txrider

I live alone with my german shepherd, I don't know if she would actually bite someone if they came in the house at night or something, she's very people friendly. The kind of dogs little kids can pull on her tail and ears and she won't bite, wouldn't bite the vets etc.

But from knowing her if she decided someone needed biting they better look out she's not scared of much and can get pretty serious I have seen. She kills about any critter she can catch around here.

She also knows I'm 3 times her size and can handle things better than her though, and all I really need from a dog is to alert me or wake me up and distract anyone in the house for few minutes.. I figure a big ole german shepherd ought to keep someone's attention long enough for me to get armed and deal with it.

I had another that would bite, but I gave her to my elderly parents for a watch dog.

I have been through it before, 2 guys woke me up opening my bedroom door at about 3am and poking a flashlight into the room. My dog was asleep in the room with me, and she ran em off before I could get out of bed. That's why my dogs are inside dogs, I prefer them to be close and not outside where someone can poison or shoot them or whatever on their way in.

As it is all my neighbors think I have a crazy deranged german shepherd cause she goes a bit nuts at them when they walk by on the dirt road, actually she's only barking at their dogs walking with them out of frustration that she can't get over the goat fencing and go play with them but she looks a bit mean and crazy. That and she chases all their cars and looks a bit crazy running down the inside of the fence line full bore all the way down the 600 feet of front fence. So nobody living around here is going to be coming around I think.


----------



## Kwings

Angel has this bark/growl that I've only ever heard a few times, and that's because it usually only happens when I'm not there and she's protecting the house. 

Once when i was at work My mom and 2 of my male cousins (who angel knows, loves, and had met on multiple occasions) and one male family friend (she'd never met) were going to move some furniture into my garage which is where i kept Angel at the time when i was at work because i didn't have a crate yet (this was before we worked through her separation anxiety, left in the house she'd tear everything up lol) 

When mom pulled the car up she said "you guys wait here, i'll let the dog in the house and open the garage door" and all the guys were like "oh it will be OK! Angel; knows us!" They got out of the car and mom told me that coming from the garage door were the most frightening noises she'd ever heard come out of a dog, just a very scary deep low growl and her biggest bark possible. 

After they heard that the boys said "yeah....you'd better go let the dog in the house first..." Mom went in and let her in, she was very excited to see my mamma but watched those boys like a hawk. You don't mess with the house if mamma isn't there. 

She allowed the boys to come in because my mom was there but was still alert and watching. On the flip side small kids can come up and give her hugs, pull her ears, and wallow all over here and she's nothing but a wiggly tail and kisses the whole time.


----------



## Queen Bee

I think dogs can pick up on the anxiety that we owners we have toward other. 

We are down to four dogs right now. Two are around 17yrs old they will bark if someone comes up but then the go lay down.. The Dachshund barks and will go after strangers OR people who he finds to be 'in the wrong place'. He has bitten several people who push the issue. And then there is Jack (part pit bull, part English setter -pre our vet). He is a sweetheart.. He barks very little... But the nephew and niece that live on adjoining property and who we do not associate with --he has a fit and gets between us and them if they ever come onto our property.. He feels the same way about them as I do... I believe with all my heart that he would attack them given the chance...


----------



## romysbaskets

Ok we had a great test for our family dogs....including our daughters dog who I am caring for and have for a month, keep in mind she is a tripod but it slows her not at all. What happens when a stranger comes to your door? 

My nephew came by that the dogs have never met, he stands 6'5 inches tall and is quite a large man. He came to my door the other day after he called to ask if he could swing by....he is working on the island on a construction job for the marina. He just wanted to borrow some movies and a staple or two. 

As this tall man knocked on the door, my dogs went wild like they were going to come through the door at him. I opened the door but as I did, the four dogs actually pushed me back out of the way!!!! They jammed themselves between me and this tall man that they had never met. He spoke softly and nice to them...they stood in apprehension blocking his way, I told them it was ok and to back down. They relaxed and let him by. Two of these dogs are Aussie mixes, one is a purebred pug and then my dog who is a Jack Russel/Pom/Doxie/Rat Terrier. Not one of these dogs backed off from this man until I said to. Then my 20 lb dog began circling him and barking...kept looking at me like what is he doing in here? He had to really talk to my dog for a few minutes as did I to get him to relax. My dog had never seen a tall man like before. It was funny as my nephew loves dogs and knew I had a pack in my home..... He said they did a good job and that is what they should do. He thought my dog was a riot. Right down to the Pug they showed no fear of my nephew and he was very impressed.


----------

